

Are DVDs completely gone?  - yesvideo
https://aas.yesvideo.com/
We are testing the market with a new product that will allow any company, or individual to burn a DVD or BluRay Disc from the cloud. We are attempting to leverage our proven infrastructure that already burns and ships millions of discs each year.<p>Archive as a Service (AaS) is a fully managed service that lets you burn and ship DVDs and Blu-ray discs.<p>You can check out how the service works here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;aas.yesvideo.com&#x2F;<p>We are currently working on finding product-market fit for this product.<p>Any feedback from this community would be greatly appreciated. Negative or positive, we want to hear it all.<p>Is there a market for this? 
If so, where do you think it is? 
What would you use it for?<p>Thank you
======
yesvideo
We're looking for any feedback on a new service we're launching. YesVideo
Archive as a Service (AaS) is a fully managed service that lets you burn and
ship DVDs and Blu-ray discs. AaS leverages YesVideo’s proven infrastructure
that already burns and ships millions of discs each year. Now we’ve taken our
infrastructure and made it available for anyone to use.

What are your thoughts? What would you use it for? What could other companies
use it for?

Thanks in advance

